# Singles Groups



## Calgary Native (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be moving to Lakeside this Jan/10. I was wondering if there are any singles groups (50 plus) or locations in the area where a person can make some new friends.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Lakeside! You will have to abandon your SkiDoo, snow shoes, skis, mittens, earmuffs and other such gear but you will survive quite nicely here. Making friends is easy to do through just wandering around the various plazas, visiting restaurants, The Lake Chapala Society, American Legion (yes, you can), Canadian Club, Navy Club, etc............the list is endless. Just don't be bashful. There is a newcomer's group that meets at La Nueva Posada, Wednesdays at 5, called 'Amigos', for example.
There are retirees of all ages here, with the majority between 60-70. That is 50 P L U S ! More good news: There are many way above that age who seem to do very nicely here and there are more and more younger retirees who got lucky early.


----------

